# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Attaching wood to hebel

## mattcz

Hi All, 
See pic and signature (before rolling eyes). 
I have a newly constructed stairwell surround. The picture doesn't show it completely finished but you get the idea. Finished, it is all the same height and has a stucco finish on all but the top. 
On the top of the surround, I want to put a good quality, well finished shelf (for want of a better word). I want the shelf to look like (even if it isn't) it has been attached with large old round head bolts. So: 
a) if I just attach it with round head bolts - how?
b) if I affix just the heads of the bolts to the wood and affix the wood to the hebel, what is the best method of doing this. 
I love your work. 
m

----------


## Master Splinter

a) if I just attach it with round head bolts - how? Secure wood to hebel with construction adhesive (the local equivalent of Liquid Nails), drill hole through wood/hebel and drop a bolt in, but squirt some Liquid Nails in the hole first. 
b) if I affix just the heads of the bolts to the wood and affix the wood to the hebel, what is the best method of doing this. I'd attach the bolt heads to the wood with epoxy adhesive.  An alternative to Liquid Nails would be two-part tile adhesive (rubber and cement based stuff), or your absolute gold plated solution would include some blobs of epoxy adhesive to bond the wood/hebel, and more epoxy to bond the bolts into the holes drilled into the wood/hebel.  Epoxy is quite good at bonding fasteners into hebel, so you might like to read the tech info on the West Epoxy site.

----------


## mattcz

Magic. Pop in for your beer sometime. God, I love this site.  :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

Hahahahaha - first, you have to find something like Liquid Nails where you are!  (personally I like the epoxy solution, but that's because epoxy has so many other handy uses)

----------


## mattcz

I have a greater chance of successfully buying epoxy. My local hardware are just beginning to look less like startled rabbits when I walk in and confront them with @@ czech. I am not sure that they would cope with a poor translation of liquid nails - "like these metals things but watery".  :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

Use Sikaflex.....  Sika CZ, s.r.o. | Česk republika

----------


## mattcz

@@@@ me! There is a large quantity of free beer here when you arrive! Fantastic.

----------

